# όσο/ ώσπου να πεις κύμινο



## sarant (Jan 12, 2017)

Ή, σπανιότερα, όσο/ώσπου να πεις κρεμμύδι, ή, παλιά, όσο/ώσπου να πεις λουκάνικο.

Παναπεί πάρα πολύ γρήγορα, στη στιγμή, αστραπιαία.

Υπάρχει αγγλικό αντίστοιχο με την ίδια εικόνα;


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2017)

Before you can say... και ακολουθεί ανάλογα με την περίσταση λέξη ή φράση, π.χ. το γκουγκλ μου λέει:
before you can say Jack Robinson (old-fashioned informal)​
used to say that something happens very quickly:
Before you could say Jack Robinson, she'd jumped into the car and driven away.

Δεν το έχω ακούσει αυτό με τον κο Ρόμπινσον, αλλά έχω ακούσει παραλλαγές πολλές και διάφορες, και βλέπω ότι το before you can say knife είναι το συνηθισμένο.


----------



## sarant (Jan 12, 2017)

Και ποια είναι μια διαδεδομένη και μοντέρνα εκδοχή; Το knife;


----------



## SBE (Jan 12, 2017)

Νομίζω ότι έχουν την τάση να το προσαρμόζουν στην περίπτωση. 
She found out he had a criminal record and left him before you could say habeas corpus (το είδα στο γκουγκλ αυτό και μ'αρεσε).
Εδώ όλα αυτά τα θεωρεί κατηγορία ιδιωματισμών που ακολουθούν αυτό το πρότυπο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2017)

Επειδή τα κλασικά θεωρούνται πολυφορεμένα και ο ιδιωματισμός δεν απαιτεί παγίωση, ο καθένας μπορεί να πρωτοτυπήσει δημιουργικά.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 12, 2017)

...before you can say "antidisestablishmentarianism".





ΥΓ: Εδώ υπάρχει μια συλλογή παραλλαγών της φράσης "before you can say..." (κάπου 180 περιπτώσεις) και εδώ της φράσης "faster than you can say..." από ταινίες και σειρές.


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2017)

...
We're cumin in from the cold
Cumin in from the old:



daeman said:


> Πατ-κιουτ / μάνι μάνι (honey) / τάκα τάκα, τσάκα τσάκα / τσακ μπαμ / μπαμ μπαμ (thank you, ma'am) / chop-chop / στο πι και φι (και στο πιλάφι, με κύμινο) / like a house on fire = στο άψε-σβήσε, στο πιτς-φιτίλι, ώσπου να πεις κύμινο / στο φτερό / ατάκα κι επιτόπου / in a New York minute / εν ριπή οφθαλμού / in the blink of an eye / a wink / a twinkling / a heartbeat / a split second / in a flash / in a trice.
> 
> View attachment 4031........................................................... View attachment 4030​
> 
> ...





dharvatis said:


> ... ΥΓ: Εδώ υπάρχει μια συλλογή παραλλαγών της φράσης "before you can say..." (κάπου 180 περιπτώσεις) και εδώ της φράσης "faster than you can say..." από ταινίες και σειρές.





nickel said:


> ...Κέρδισα το άλλο στοίχημα (ότι κάποιος θα μάζευε περισσότερα συνώνυμα από τον Σαραντάκο  ). ...



Like a house on fire with the soutzoukakia burning in the pot.  Now that's a mouthful indeed, soutzoukakia.


----------



## cougr (Jan 14, 2017)

Η συνηθέστερη εκδοχή, κατά την εμπειρία μου, είναι το "before you can say boo".


----------



## pontios (Jan 14, 2017)

cougr said:


> Η συνηθέστερη εκδοχή, κατά την εμπειρία μου, είναι το "before you can say boo".


+1...
Την ίδια σκέψη είχα- αλλά δίσταζα επειδή υπάρχει και το " he/she (someone) didn't say boo..." , which refers to someone who's shying/has shied away from expressing themselves, their feelings; keeping tight lipped.
Αλλά, τώρα που το ανέφερες - ναι, συμφωνώ! And I'm sure I've both used it and have heard/seen it used this way - whereas "knife" and "Jack Robinson"; hardly ever to never.
Maybe, this is the case for us Aussies?


----------

